
Turn Data into an API with FaunaDB and GraphQL - stefmonge
https://fauna.com/blog/graphql-faunadb
======
jchanimal
Author here. The post doesn't go into it much but there is some deep
integration we can do to allow FaunaDB to optimize all the queries for a
single GraphQL call together.

We are especially looking for the kinds of early users and community members
who'd like to collaborate on GraphQL support for FaunaDB. We have the
engineering resources, but only you know which GraphQL uses cases you'd like
to supercharge.

------
newzzy
Will fauna stay closed sourced? or is there a chance it will become a
PostgreSQL/mysql/... competitor.

I like the idea of the db. I have a future project for which I'd need
something that's distributed and can handle a lot. I'd love to pay for my own
db but my clients might also run there own local db with my opensource client.
Forcing these clients is not the way I want to go. I could use PostgreSQL at
the clients and fauna for me, but that will probably give more pains than
gains.

~~~
jchanimal
FaunaDB Serverless Cloud only bills for actual usage. So it's probably
comparable in price to a standalone Postgres instance for the kinds of traffic
and usage you're talking about in development.

The plan is to make using cloud so easy that there's very little pressure to
run your own instances. We are also working on a free single-node Developer
Edition to run on your workstations.

~~~
LaurenceW1
Any idea when this will be released?

